# Central London photos - parks, buildings, street scenes and London life



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

I took a lovely stroll through Regent's park on Saturday and had apparently chanced upon the best time to see the roses in full bloom. It's a lovely park, and I'd forgotten just how big it is.

















More: A sunny walk through a rose-packed Regent’s Park in central London


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lovely! 
I worked near Regents Park for a few years and used to go in some lunch times. Queen Mary's rose garden is wonderful when the roses are out. There used to be little terapins in the pool.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2014)

Regents park is lovely. Probably my favourite London park.

I used to ride my bike there as a teenager and smoke spliffs whilst watching the world go by.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes, the nice thing about the park is, despite being in central London, you can always find a nice quiet spot in there!


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2014)

Here's some photos from my stroll through town on Saturday:
















http://www.urban75.org/blog/an-autu...mess-park-national-gallery-and-oxford-street/

Feel free to add your own London photos to this thread!


----------



## Winot (Nov 10, 2014)

The one with umbrellas outside the Hippodrome looks quite painterly. Like something by Renoir maybe.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2014)

Winot said:


> The one with umbrellas outside the Hippodrome looks quite painterly. Like something by Renoir maybe.


Thanks for that - that's a heck of a compliment! I wish I'd spent more time there as the lighting was really interesting but it was (a) pissing it down and (b) rammed full of people pushing past so I was getting in everyone's way. 

Here's two others that I also took around the same time. I'm not sure if they're any better.


----------



## Winot (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## clicker (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## clicker (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2014)

Took these ages ago on me holga




Trafalgar square by simbojono, on Flickr




Behind the V&amp;A by simbojono, on Flickr




St Martins Chruch by simbojono, on Flickr




Millenium Bridge by simbojono, on Flickr




War is so last century by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2014)

East London Project by simbojono, on Flickr




March for the Alternative - London - 26/03/11 by simbojono, on Flickr




March for the Alternative - London - 26/03/11 by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## pesh (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## annemarie (Nov 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's some photos from my stroll through town on Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice pictures!!! I really like it when the people are blurry and the rest is in focus! Super cool!!


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2014)

Some more pics - An early Christmas London walk – baubles, gas lamps, ice rink, South Bank and ICA art launch































http://www.urban75.org/blog/an-earl...lamps-ice-rink-south-bank-and-ica-art-launch/


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry its not such a great picture, hopefully you will get the thoght behind it. This is one of my favourite and least expected viws n London.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

A few more pics: 











http://www.urban75.org/blog/beach-s...hotographers-gallery-and-other-london-photos/


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2015)

A few more: 





















More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/london-in-spring-scenes-by-the-river-thames-and-around-the-city/


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 16, 2015)

Lovely pics editor.

I'm sure I've mentioned this before, but it's worth mentioning again...







The building in the middle there is Tintagel House. It's where the Krays were taken when arrested as it was thought that a normal nick or even Scotland Yard would have people inside on their payroll who'd try to help them out.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2015)

Some more pics from yesterday:





















London street scenes – tourist tack, horse-drawn bus, photo exhibitions and the first Christmas tree, Nov 2015


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2017)

A few rainy scenes from today:


























Umbrellas in June: a very rainy day in central London and Brixton


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2017)

This is great:





















Last chance to see the Frieze Sculpture Park 2017 in Regent’s Park, London


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 3, 2017)

Here is mine; now, can we talk about the two elephants in this thread? 

The mirror/stone sculpture was my favourite.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2017)

Here's some more:





















Wim Wenders, alleyways and a monster bauble – London’s West End in photos, Nov 2017


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2017)

Some more pics 











Christmas rain – Soho lights reflected in the rainy pavements of London, Dec 2017


----------



## sealion (Dec 18, 2017)

editor said:


> A few rainy scenes from today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lad in the photo 2nd bottom is my son


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2017)

sealion said:


> The lad in the photo 2nd bottom is my son


buy him some socks  and a raincoat


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lovely pics editor.
> 
> I'm sure I've mentioned this before, but it's worth mentioning again...
> 
> ...


wasn't the police national computer based at tintagel house?

e2a: yes Tintagel House, London - Building #3053


----------



## sealion (Dec 18, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> buy him some socks  and a raincoat


Me and his mum have been banned from buying him clobber, since he was 14


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2018)

Some new pics: 





















London street views: Discarded knickers, bins, signs and details, October 2018


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2018)

Some London archive shots from 15 years ago. The Weather Project remains the best thing that's ever graced the Turbine Hall. 


























London 15 years ago: Soho street scenes, the Tate’s Weather Project and St Pancras, October 2003


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Some London archive shots from 15 years ago. The Weather Project remains the best thing that's ever graced the Turbine Hall.



It was fantastic wasn't it - one of the best art installations I've ever seen. 15 years...wow.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It was fantastic wasn't it - one of the best art installations I've ever seen. 15 years...wow.


I loved the way people 'sunbathed' in front of it even though there was no heat. It felt like sitting on another planet. Really wonderful.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2018)

Some interesting photos from 1977 here 













Brilliant Kodachrome Photos Of London In October 1977 - Flashbak


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2018)

Some more London photos



























London street photography: tourists, galleries, street art and Halloween, October 2018


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 30, 2018)

Nice. Berwick St has completely changed. It amazes me that some of the dodgy brothels are still holding out TBH.

Where the Trocadero once was, complete with Sega World and Laserquest and a multiplex and Namco funland is just a tat souvernir shop. Tottenham Ct Rd, no longer the electronics hub of yore, just a few little indie camera and PC repair places now. And Oxford St, more tat shops replacing once decent stores. Even the old United Colours of Beneton Store just opposite Nike Town on Oxford Circus seems to be struggling to find tenants. 

The best thing about central London is a lot of the old boozers still seem to be doing well. in Soho and Fitzrovia anyway you can still find some very decent pubs. Very little to go shopping for though.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2018)

editor said:


> Some London archive shots from 15 years ago. The Weather Project remains the best thing that's ever graced the Turbine Hall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15 years ! It was a fantastic art installation - people were laying down on the floor to look at the 'sun' , I was on the floor too!


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

More pics: 





















Autumn in London – photos of street scenes, the British Museum, sweet nothings and rain, Nov 2018


----------



## clicker (Nov 13, 2018)

Great photos. I love London at this time of year, all the lights and reflections and wet pavements .


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 20, 2018)

Love the self portrait editor


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2018)

Some photos from a rainy Saturday in central London
















London pics: Christmas lights, rain, Pixel 3 and a bloke dragging a golden cross, Dec 2018


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 9, 2019)

On waste ground behind London Bridge. I have no idea why there looks to be some Royal Navy airframe lying there DownwardDog - any ideas what it is ?


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2019)

The phone box full of cardboard 











The mystery of the London phonebox that’s full of cardboard – in photos


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2019)

Some more pics





















A walk around the West End: street art, signs, galleries and a busking drummer – in photos, Jan 2019


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2019)

Scenes from over a decade ago: 





















Lost London: photos of The Astoria, 12 Bar Club, Denmark St and street scenes, Nov 2008


----------



## ska invita (Mar 5, 2019)

Just passed gay hussar on Greek Street and it's closed, since last summer supposedly. But theres seemed to be several shut shops there... Any one know why? Just rents? Or is something else going on?


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

Much missed 12 Bar 










London 15 years ago: Denmark Street, 12 Bar Club & The Astoria, Soho, London in April 2004


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 15, 2019)

Typical day in the City. Anarchist demo today.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 15, 2019)

In the City.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 15, 2019)

Soho graffiti


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

Fabulous photo of Ludgate Circus in 1926.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

A snow ball fight in Hyde Park in January 1929.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

What a wonderful photo!

 

A fruit stall at St. Pancras Station in 1929.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

Look at this beauty!

 

The since-demolished Cartoon Cinema at Victoria Station in 1934.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2019)

Well moody. Covent Garden in 1936.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 21, 2019)

editor said:


> View attachment 168566
> 
> Well moody. Covent Garden in 1936.


I think someone is waiting for John Dillinger to come out of that play.

Great photo.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Fabulous photo of Ludgate Circus in 1926.
> 
> View attachment 168553


Is that really the silhouette of the train driver?


----------



## dessiato (Apr 21, 2019)

I always knew editor was a good photographer but some of the first pics on this thread a more than just good. 

I worked in Soho in the seventies so there's some memories provoked there. 

I don't know how I missed this thread. I'll be looking for it in future.


----------



## angusmcfangus (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## davesgcr (Apr 21, 2019)

editor said:


> Look at this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 168563
> 
> The since-demolished Cartoon Cinema at Victoria Station in 1934.



I recall being taken in there about the age of 6 , there was also one in Trafalgar Square , but that Victoria one is an art deco triumph.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2019)

Nicely done! 







Swing Both Ways – nicely subverted street sign in Tottenham Court Road, London


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Some more pics































London photos: Royal Academy, Mayfair, Soho, William Eggleston exhibition, street views and more, May 2019


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2019)

Archive Soho pics here:











'Hot Pants Galore! - Pictures of a Seedy Soho in March 1972 - Flashbak


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Didn’t know where to put this, but this thread seems appropriate - interesting article from BBC showcasing a London blogger who photographs the practice of facadism, destroying an entire building apart from the facade then constructing a new building behind it.

The rise of 'facadism' in London


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 14, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Didn’t know where to put this, but this thread seems appropriate - interesting article from BBC showcasing a London blogger who photographs the practice of facadism, destroying an entire building apart from the facade then constructing a new building behind it.
> 
> The rise of 'facadism' in London



They’re doing this in Shepherds Bush right now with what was the Walkabout


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 14, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> They’re doing this in Shepherds Bush right now with what was the Walkabout
> 
> View attachment 189910



Im guessing it’s a way for developers to get around totally destroying historical buildings?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 14, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Im guessing it’s a way for developers to get around totally destroying historical buildings?



I guess so. I mean I don’t think it’s purely out of some misplaced nostalgia for a gaudy Aussie themed bar anyway.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> They’re doing this in Shepherds Bush right now with what was the Walkabout
> 
> View attachment 189910


Holy smoke! £1m flats take a tumble

And sometimes the developers may take short cuts , I watched this one collapse (from outside a conveniently located pub ) .I was working for the HA that had a house next door (we had to relocate 3 familes at short notice  ) . We suspected that the developers weren't too bothered as it would have been easier building a copy of the frontage


----------



## hash tag (Nov 14, 2019)

The keeping of the facades is a way of retaining culture and nostalgia I guess. I love some of the old building around town, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 14, 2019)

hash tag said:


> The keeping of the facades is a way of retaining culture and nostalgia I guess. I love some of the old building around town, but this is ridiculous.


And a way of avoiding paying VAT: Why Facadism Is Happening | Spitalfields Life


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2019)

Some new pics:





















Street scenes, Portrait Gallery and Trafalgar Square – Central London photos


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Some new pics:



Snap!




BP Energol and Regent Remoulds by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## clicker (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## clicker (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## clicker (Jan 4, 2020)

Greenwich. Uploading photos is easier now, unless I was doing it the long way around before.


----------



## clicker (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## clicker (Jan 25, 2020)

Canary wharf
8


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2020)

Not keen on Stan & Ollie. Bit of a poor likeness.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 1, 2020)

Ponyutd said:


> View attachment 197410



A bit late to see this - is it in St James Street


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 2, 2020)

No. It's the Theatre at...blimey I can't remember where it is.  The School of Rock was on when I went past.


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 19, 2020)

Just remembered this. Hyde Park. Two Hyacinth Macaws


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 11, 2020)

Soho


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 26, 2020)

seen on tweeter today






somewhere around mid 60's


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> seen on tweeter today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so much better than now.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2020)

I didn't think I'd ever be posting up a set of photos like this when I started this thread































						Deserted London: the empty streets of Soho, Leicester Square, Piccadilly Circus, Chinatown and Trafalgar Square, June 2020 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

The ongoing coronavirus lockdown has reduced the once bustling centre of London into a ghost town, with almost all its shops, businesses, cafes and bars remaining closed for over two months. I walked up from Brixton and took a stroll around town, and was genuinely shocked by the silence around...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2020)

came up on Flickr today



Aldgate, looking east, 1914


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2020)

Sorry if not the right place for posting this, just thought it might be of interest...
I have just booked this tour Russell Nash London Tour Guide guiderussell.co.uk

He also has a cat tour coming up and Soho.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2020)

Some pics from a recent wander





						A photo walk through Green Park, St James’s Park and Trafalgar Square, London, September 2020 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

On a rainy September afternoon, I took a stroll through central London, walking from Green Park tube station through the adjacent park, and then to St James's Park and on to Parliament Square to photograph the Extinction Rebellion event. As the rain increased, I walked up to Trafalgar Square -...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2020)

1929


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2020)

What do you think of the new fourth plinth sculpture editor ?


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> What do you think of the new fourth plinth sculpture editor ?


I don't like it at all. I thought I would because I can enjoy a bit of fun art and kitsch but it just looks tacky. But maybe seeing it in the pissing rain wasn't the best idea.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2020)

editor said:


> I don't like it at all. I thought I would because I can enjoy a bit of fun art and kitsch but it just looks tacky. But maybe seeing it in the pissing rain wasn't the best idea.


Having seen it in the sunshine, I can confirm it doesn't get any better. I did find out that it's called THE END (capitals important apparently), it's 9.4m tall and weighs 9 tonnes. 

It's just everything that's wrong with the world imo.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2020)

It's the cherry on top and it's on the verge of collapse?


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 8, 2020)

100 years old. Holborn. (You didn't say it has it be current.)


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 15, 2020)

Westway. Under westway (1977)


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

I couldn't get a pic but it was so sad to see that all the trees in Hanover Square had been cut down 



			http://westminstertransportationservices.co.uk/projects/pdfs/Hanover-Square-Gardens.pdf


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2020)

Some park pics 













						Autumn takes over in London’s Green Park- 23 photos shot with the Ricoh GRiii compact camera - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Central London is blessed with a huge selection of open spaces, and they've become essential places to breathe some fresh air and momentarily escape the grim reality of the ongoing coronavirus pandemic. Here's eighteen photos taken earlier this week on my shiny new Ricoh GRiii compact camera -...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2020)

The park looks stunning right now 












						The astonishing beauty of Regent’s Park in autumn – twenty photos, October 2020 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Regent's Park in central London is absolutely stunning at the moment, with fallen autumnal leaves forming a golden carpet and the trees creating a spectacular yellow umbrella. Here's twenty photos from my recent visit: Join the discussion Regents Park, London - art, photos, chat




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2020)

Here's a park I'd never been to before













						In photos: a walk around the Gordon Square park in Bloomsbury, central London - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

During the lockdown, I pretty much visited every park - big or small - within three miles of Brixton, but this time I've travelled further afar and taken a look around Gordon Square, a small green space in Bloomsbury. Owned by the University of London, the park is part of the Bedford Estate and was




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

More pics














						London street photography: thirty views from Soho, Mayfair, The Angel and Islington - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Here's a collection of 30 photos assembled from my recent wanders around central London. Almost all of the shots were taken with my Ricoh GRiii compact camera, which is a great camera for street photography! Oxford Street. Vauxhall bridge. Disappointed pigeon looks on as the parakeet gets the...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

More park pics










						In photos: Tavistock Square – a public park in the heart of Bloomsbury, London - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Designed as a companion park to the nearby Gordon Square, Tavistock Square is a compact green space in Bloomsbury, central London. Tavistock Square was built shortly after 1806 by the property developer James Burton and the master builder Thomas Cubitt for Francis Russell, 5th Duke of Bedford...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

Hyde Park pics 












						Gas lamps, autumnal scenes and late night views, Hyde Park, London - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Hyde Park is still illuminated by gas lighting, adding a beautiful warm glow to late night walks through the largest of the capital's four Royal Parks. Here's a series of photos taken during a recent autumnal stroll through the park. Changing the gas mantle in the lamp. The Serpentine at night...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2020)

Ponyutd said:


> View attachment 229583
> 100 years old. Holborn. (You didn't say it has it be current.)


i was going to say it looks much the same now but it looks like building work has kicked in a bit


----------



## mao (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2020)

Pics from last ngiht 










						Tinseltown in the rain: Oxford Street Christmas lights in a late night downpour, Dec 2020 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Here's a series of photos taken last night showing a near-deserted Oxford Street in the rain: Join the discussion Central London photos – parks, buildings, street scenes and London life (over 100 posts)




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2020)

These are wonderful
























						Schwing! Photos London In The 1960s By Bob Hyde - Flashbak
					

They say that if you can remember the 1960s, you weren’t really there. Or was that the 70s? The 80s? I’m never sure exactly what part of history is best recalled by forgetting it but given the pick, the 60s is a good start. There was still condensation on the inside of the windows … Continue...




					flashbak.com


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2020)

Today's arty shot from the South Bank!


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2020)

This is incredible. A medieval building from 1330 - 1362 has been revealed Chipping Barnet shop reveals medieval surprise


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2020)

Southbank pics












						Neon art against a December sky: Winter Light at the Southbank Centre – in photos - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

With London crashing into Tier 4 for Christmas, we've never needed a bit of seasonal cheer more, and this light show by the Southbank Centre certainly managed to lift the spirits. Part of the 'Winter Light at the Southbank Centre' series, the lighting installations are the work of Liverpool...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 20, 2020)

editor said:


> These are wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Love this one from that collection


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2020)

Kings Cross pics 











						Christmas lights, festive installations and street market at Coal Drops Yard, Kings Cross, December 2020 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

The coronavirus pandemic has resulted in an incredibly quiet Christmas, with attractions closed and businesses trying to make the best of a really grim festive season. We took a walk around Kings Cross and Coal Drops Yard on Friday night (18th Dec 2020). In a normal year, the area would have...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2021)

A night bike ride












						In photos: a midnight bike ride through central London in lockdown, Jan 2021 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Since I've walked around every single park within a three mile radius of my Brixton home, l thought it was time to venture further afield, and dust off my Dahon folding bike and do some night cycling as my daily lockdown exercise. My first trip saw me heading off for a quick ten mile midnight ride




					www.urban75.org


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2021)

Great pics editor. I used to spend so much time around those places due to work and play. Not been on a train for almost a year. I think I'm going to have to get on my bike for some lockdown lookaround.

After I've done my taxes.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Great pics editor. I used to spend so much time around those places due to work and play. Not been on a train for almost a year. I think I'm going to have to get on my bike for some lockdown lookaround.
> 
> After I've done my taxes.


I only set out for a quick bike ride to see if the bike was still working OK but kept pedalling! Next time, I'll bring my proper camera (these were taken on my phone).

It's really lovely cycling through the city at night when it's pretty much deserted.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2021)

editor said:


> I only set out for a quick bike ride to see if the bike was still working OK but kept pedalling! Next time, I'll bring my proper camera (these were taken on my phone).
> 
> It's really lovely cycling through the city at night when it's pretty much deserted.


I used to cycle to and from Croydon to London every day for work, so it will be interesting to see what the difference is. 
Have not been far on a bike for a long time either though. I think I am done exploring every inch of Croydon on runabouts and it's about time I went further afield .


----------



## hash tag (Jan 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I used to cycle to and from Croydon to London every day for work, so it will be interesting to see what the difference is.
> Have not been far on a bike for a long time either though. I think I am done exploring every inch of Croydon on runabouts and it's about time I went further afield .


I don't suppose you know anything about the Croydon branch of LCC and if it is still going or not?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I don't suppose you know anything about the Croydon branch of LCC and if it is still going or not?


I'm sorry I don't know what LCC even stands for.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 21, 2021)

editor said:


> I only set out for a quick bike ride to see if the bike was still working OK but kept pedalling! Next time, I'll bring my proper camera (these were taken on my phone).
> 
> It's really lovely cycling through the city at night when it's pretty much deserted.


Great idea, I haven't been in the centre since October and previously ?April. It's so odd but there's been no reason to cross town. Might head out tonight for some exercise.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2021)

Loads to look at in this 1960 pic


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 22, 2021)

I took these nearly 10 yrs ago on Brick Lane - not great pics but the two older gents in shot are Gilbert and George


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 5, 2021)

The London Inheritance blog has done a piece on Minories (Aldgate) including the Ibex Building


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 5, 2021)

That's interesting, there is also a Minories in my home city of Birmingham, first recorded in 1750 so not nearly as old as the London one.
Apparently that comes from the Order of the Friars Minor founded by St Francis of Assisi and there was once an old Priory there.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 5, 2021)

Between 1932-34


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2021)

Look at this beautiful image by René Groebli taken in 1949. Anyone recognise the location?



More on the photographer:









						Dancing, working, loving: the magic eye of René Groebli - in pictures
					

From spinning dancers to scandalous honeymoon images, the Swiss-born photographer’s work has been experimental, innovative and poetic for over six decades • René Groebli: The Magic Eye is at Bildhalle, Zürich, until 21 March. The book is published by Edition Bildhalle




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hmmm, not sure - the city somewhere?
Someone might recognise from the towers.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Look at this beautiful image by René Groebli taken in 1949. Anyone recognise the location?



bit of searching came up with this one with a second view taken from a bit further back with another building on the right





think it's here

Newmans Row, Lincoln's Inn Fields


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 13, 2021)

Well spotted!


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> bit of searching came up with this one with a second view taken from a bit further back with another building on the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still a good number of working gas lights around there of course. A joy to walk around on an atmospheric winter evening.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> Well spotted!



thanks - not somewhere i've been more than once or twice, so not quite sure how I got there.  First thought was it was the Middlesex County Hall side of Parliament Square but the buildings with the spires didn't match...


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2021)

This scene from Bishopsgate in 1909 is full of detail. 

There's a windowful of  postcards for sale 3 for 1d - and the intriguing Norton Folgate Toilet Club on the right.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 15, 2021)

editor said:


> This scene from Bishopsgate in 1909 is full of detail.



west side of the road, about where the dashed line (city / shoreditch boundary) is on 1896 OS map

site vacant in 1914, a garage / filling station in 1952.   now.

not sure quite what point 'toilet' came to mean karsey...


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 15, 2021)

Norton Folgate has an interesting history..








						Liberty of Norton Folgate
					

From the Wikipedia page [1] Norton Folgate was a liberty within the metropolitan area of London, England, located between the Bishopsgate ward of the City of London to the south, the parish of St Leonard, Shoreditch to the north and the parish of Spitalfields to the east. It was grouped into the...




					london.wikia.org


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> west side of the road, about where the dashed line (city / shoreditch boundary) is on 1896 OS map
> 
> site vacant in 1914, a garage / filling station in 1952.   now.
> 
> not sure quite what point 'toilet' came to mean karsey...



I could spend hours looking over those National Library of Scotland maps


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2021)

Buy your own island!








						Buy your very own iconic island in London – no boat required - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

If any of our well heeled readers have been looking to buy their very own island, here's your chance to buy an 'iconic' one, smack in the centre of London. Located on Charing Cross Road, conveniently close to the National Portrait Gallery, the domed building sits on a traffic island - so you can put




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2021)

Some new pics from my recent travels














						London street photography – 25 photos from central London, April 2021 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Here's a collection of 25 photos taken around central London this month, taking in Vauxhall, the River Thames, Albert Embankment and the South Bank. The mess of luxury flats by Vauxhall. Kayakers on the Thames. Old and new, Vauxhall. North side of the Thames. Old and new: The Shard and St...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## hash tag (Apr 29, 2021)

Must be my favourite bridge, shame about the location.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2021)




----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

Some park pics 













						In photos: an early summer time walk through Hyde Park and Green Park, London - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Central London is blessed with some wonderful parks, and as they burst into summer, they've never looked more verdant. Here's 28 photos from a recent walk through Green Park and Hyde Park: Deck chairs, Green Park. Green Park is definitely living up to its name right now. Hyde Park is a short...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2021)

Some abstract pics 













						Oxford Street Reflections – abstract human shapes on a mirrored awning - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Standing outside the John Lewis store in Oxford Street, central London, I became fascinated by the abstract human shapes that were being reflected in the store's awning as people walked by. Here's a series of 16 photos showing the sometimes bizarre images and patterns that were created by people...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2021)

Some stunners from 1967  here 

























						London's West End in 1967 - Harrison Forman's Kodachrome Photographs - Flashbak
					

In 1967, Harrison Forman (1904-1978) was in London. A native of Milwaukee, Wisconsin, Forman was a photographer and journalist. He wrote for The New York Times and National Geographic, reporting from China during World War II, where he interviewed the leading communist Mao Zedong. A graduate of...




					flashbak.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 14, 2021)

one of a set posted by 'a london inheritance'


----------



## extra dry (Jul 14, 2021)

who or what is this?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 14, 2021)

extra dry said:


> View attachment 278470 who or what is this?



detail from photo that editor posted a few months back



editor said:


> This scene from Bishopsgate in 1909 is full of detail.
> 
> There's a windowful of  postcards for sale 3 for 1d - and the intriguing Norton Folgate Toilet Club on the right.
> 
> View attachment 263437



building went some time before 1914, can't read any of it other than 'city of london'


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 14, 2021)

extra dry said:


> View attachment 278470 who or what is this?



Did you mean the 'without' bit? I think that may relate to it being outside the City walls.
I think the BB underneath may be a boundary marker.


----------



## extra dry (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks for that. It wasn't that detail it is the stone plauqe and signage, someone linked to the area.


----------



## extra dry (Jul 14, 2021)

The plaque on the house wall


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 14, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Thanks for that. It wasn't that detail it is the stone plauqe and signage, someone linked to the area.



Ah right  
I can't read the plaque on my phone screen - sorry!


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 14, 2021)

If you want to know about the liberty of Norton Folgate there's a history here...








						Liberty of Norton Folgate - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 14, 2021)

oxford circus - some time between 1906 - 1911


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2021)

Some pics


















						In photos: a late summer walk through the Italian Garden and Kensington Gardens, central London - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

On my way to check out the Serpentine Gallery, I took a pleasant leisurely stroll around Kensington Gardens in central London. Here's some photos from my perambulations: The 150-year old ornamental Italian Gardens in Kensington Gardens. The Garden Visit website has more details: Prince Albert...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2021)

about 1957-59


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 29, 2021)

1948-ish


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2021)

1939 -


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 25, 2022)

somehow managed to never walk through here despite spending plenty of years travelling through Waterloo station. Roupell Street Conservation Area.






						The Roupell Street Conservation Area - A Time Capsule Enclave
					

The charming knot of 19th century streets that make up the Roupell Street Conservation area offer a true time capsule.



					www.london-walking-tours.co.uk


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> somehow managed to never walk through here despite spending plenty of years travelling through Waterloo station. Roupell Street Conservation Area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I briefly lived in the end of that road, but also passed through it every day for many many years as I was working on Hatfeilds and the southbank. Back then some of the residents had still lived on the street all their lives, drank in the kings arms and the houses also looked like a 'time capsule' inside. Relatively recently (couple of years ago now) I worked on a show that went to film inside one of them . . . and blimey, it looked nothing like the ones I had been in early 2000s. Hyper modern. You really wouldn't know it from the outside. I'm sure they are not all like that, but I bet a fair few are.


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 25, 2022)

I can imagine





						House Price History
					

View house price history reproduced using Land Registry and Rightmove data.




					www.rightmove.co.uk


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 25, 2022)

Not surprised at the prices for them!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Not surprised at the prices for them!


I remember back in 2005 being flabbergasted by the prices offered to some of the residents (locals in the kings arms), but nowadays that would be considered more than reasonable. Last time I passed by the kings arms it wasn't really a local anymore, and that was years ago now. All the pub owners/staff round there were absolute nutters.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 25, 2022)

Right in the heart of the city, by the Dutch church in Austin Friars.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2022)

This is an absolutely splendid website:














						“The Blue Lamp”: West London Then & Now
					

This post combines several of my favourite things – old black and white films, local history, social history, and photography. The 1949 Ealing Studios film The Blue Lamp (the film t…




					utterlee.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2022)

That's weird, I was just checking out Warwick Cresent on street map the other day when I saw it pop up in another film. I wanted to see where it was.


In other news I went to Ealing Studios the other day. I went to college and worked there for a bit. I didn't really recognise it at all. I can't tell if it has completely changed or if my brain is just mush.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 11, 2022)

Warwick Crescent and around there is a nice place for a wander. Quintessential London, gazillion pound houses next to social housing blocks. Some interesting architecture. The Warrington Hotel is good for a pint.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2022)

This was surprisingly fun: 
















						Up At The O2: a fun, mountaineering-style walk across one of the largest domes in the world
					

Rewarding an energetic outdoor climbing challenge with some fabulous rooftop views across London, Up At The O2 invites thrill seekers to ascend and descend the 52m high roof of The O2 in North Gree…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## hash tag (Apr 27, 2022)

If I remember rightly, it wasn't cheap but a little adventure. It feels like you are walking on a rubber band.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2022)

on tweeter today






Trafalgar Square, 1928 (original colour photo - cleaned up a bit but not colourised)

'covered top' buses had only started to appear on london's streets in 1925.   a few open toppers hung on until about 1934 (one or two garages had to be rebuilt to get closed top buses inside.)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 30, 2022)

Whats going on with the lens/focus that makes it look like tiny railway models.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 4, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Warwick Crescent and around there is a nice place for a wander. Quintessential London, gazillion pound houses next to social housing blocks. Some interesting architecture. The Warrington Hotel is good for a pint.



Great interior. Always makes me think I'm in a Victorian brothel when we go for our end of week pint.


----------



## Oldboy (Jul 5, 2022)

It's called tilt-shifting


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Whats going on with the lens/focus that makes it look like tiny railway models.



It's called tilt-shift photography. Pretty easy to emulate in PS or similar, but in camera, the lenses cost a small fortune.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Warwick Crescent and around there is a nice place for a wander. Quintessential London, gazillion pound houses next to social housing blocks. Some interesting architecture. The Warrington Hotel is good for a pint.


Yep, I used to manage Social Housing around there , used to love walking down Sutherland Avenue , which has grand houses , and we actually had some HA properties.  I remember dealing with a smack addict/thief who lived on Warwick Avenue.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 5, 2022)

and then you get to the Brindley Estate tower blocks.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> and then you get to the Brindley Estate tower blocks.


Luckily I didn't manage estates around there , all street properties. So I'm not familiar with that estate .


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2022)

A walk up Primrose Hill













						A walk up Primrose Hill on a really hot Sunday afternoon – 15 photos
					

A while back I documented a short walk from King’s Cross to Camden to Regent’s Park, and it’s become one of the most popular articles on this blog. I’ve since added a short diversion to…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 28, 2022)

When I came to London at the end of 97 the only buildings visible in that view was the three blocks of flats in Mornington Crescent!


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 28, 2022)

crazy to think (though Natwest Tower is in there, right? which was 80s)


----------



## oryx (Jul 29, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Luckily I didn't manage estates around there , all street properties. So I'm not familiar with that estate .


I used to work on its sister estate, the Warwick, over the road.

That Blue Lamp website (above) is great - I mean most areas of London have changed a fair bit, but a lot of that area is totally unrecognisable.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2022)

Some pics from a walk this week

















						Central London architecture, luxury living, Brutalism and flags in the summer of 2022 heatwave
					

Here’s a set of photos taken from a stroll from Vauxhall into central London during the sweltering heatwave at the beginning of August.




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2022)

Green park pics In photos: London’s Green Park turns golden brown as trees shed their leaves during a ‘false autumn’


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2022)

Oxford Street yesterday













						Oxford Street sunset: long shadows, a golden sky and, yes, the Christmas decorations are already up
					

Here’s how Oxford Street looked at sunset yesterday, with beautiful golden rays illuminating one of the most famous shopping streets in the world.




					www.urban75.org


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 30, 2022)

Lovely pictures  totally agree with your comment on Christmas decorations!


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2022)

A follow up photo feature of a weird sight:



















						Flags, rotting flowers and weird paintings: Green Park memorial to the Queen fades away
					

After The Queen’s death on the 8th September, people flocked to the central London park to leave floral tributes, flags, balloons and mementoes. We returned at the end of the month to gaze up…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 5, 2022)

Sort of sad really but I guess the council doesn't want to remove them too soon with respect to people who have placed them there.
Some of the (I assume) children's drawings are quite sweet 😊


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2022)

1930s west end film

(colour and sound are not original)


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 13, 2022)

Compared to today, not very many people around Piccadilly - quite alot of buses though   
Would that be Charing Cross station?


----------



## clicker (Oct 13, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Compared to today, not very many people around Piccadilly - quite alot of buses though
> Would that be Charing Cross station?


I guessed charing cross, but only due to its nearness to traf square. Looks so different without the big clicky clacky board and an over priced Pasty shop.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Compared to today, not very many people around Piccadilly - quite alot of buses though
> Would that be Charing Cross station?





clicker said:


> I guessed charing cross, but only due to its nearness to traf square. Looks so different without the big clicky clacky board and an over priced Pasty shop.



no, it's Waterloo (main line side) - Charing Cross isn't that big for a start.



From the combination of buses on the roads, and them showing fleetnames from before London Transport was formed, I'd say early to mid 1933 for the Piccadilly scenes.  Some open top buses hung on until 1934 (some bus garages had to be rebuilt to get covered top buses inside.)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> no, it's Waterloo (main line side) - Charing Cross isn't that big for a start.
> 
> 
> 
> From the combination of buses on the roads, and them showing fleetnames from before London Transport was formed, I'd say early to mid 1933 for the Piccadilly scenes.  Some open top buses hung on until 1934 (some bus garages had to be rebuilt to get covered top buses inside.)



Ah good, I did wonder, and asked on Facebook if it was Waterloo when I saw it there (but never got a reply). 
I wondered If I was just projecting Waterloo onto it just because it was a London station I am particularly familiar with.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2022)

Regent's Park has served up another eye popping Autumnal treat!

















						The glorious sight of autumn in Regent’s Park, London, in 20 photos
					

This long avenue in Regent’s Park can be guaranteed to put on a breath-taking display every autumn, and it didn’t disappoint when I visited yesterday. There’s still plenty of leav…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 21, 2022)

great photos. is that avenue walking up from the south-east corner? can't say I know regent's park that well.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> great photos. is that avenue walking up from the south-east corner? can't say I know regent's park that well.


Yep! There's also the brilliant Frieze outdoor sculpture exhibition on at the moment right next to it (photos on the urban blog tomorrow!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 5, 2022)

Shard, the moon and Jupiter at about 8.45 last night


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

South Bank pics In photos: London’s South Bank at dusk – dark clouds, rain, neon trees, books and umbrellas - urban75: art, photos, walks


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2022)

So this animated display right next to Centrepoint was pretty amazing - it was over a huge space offering a 360 degree view - and then it turned into a fucking advert


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2022)

editor said:


> So this animated display right next to Centrepoint was pretty amazing - it was over a huge space offering a 360 degree view - and then it turned into a fucking advert
> 
> View attachment 352542


could you give more info about what and where please


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> could you give more info about what and where please


It's called The Outernet. and the video stuff takes place in the (cringe) 'Now Building'











						Outernet London
					

Find out all about Outernet London - retail, restaurants, leisure, hotel, live music venue, broadcast studio and much more.




					www.outernetglobal.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2023)

on flickr today



somewhere round the late 1890s - horse trams and Lambeth Vestry wagon (metropolitan boroughs replaced the london vestries in 1900, although not sure how rapid they were in 're-branding' in those days...)


----------



## Oldboy (Jan 3, 2023)

The view towards Tooley St from Southwark Cathedral, I was fortunate enough to live in the area for 10 years but sadly never got to see it from this angle.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2023)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 1930s west end film
> 
> (colour and sound are not original)




See how pedestrians crossed busy roads back then?


----------

